# They have a name finally :-)



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

My kids finally named their Tiels 










I'm not sure excatly why my daughter Named hers Baby except for the fact that If she can't see the other one at all times, she lets out small little chirps that sounds like crys 

My son named his Nibbles - because she LOVES to nibble his shirt collar while she's on his shoulder, or his Hair (When he had hair) or any thing that comes close enough to her beak for her to nibble on


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh I love those names, Nibbles is so cute and Baby...well, that just suits her.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You  now we've just got 2 budgies to name and we'll be done for a while


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww great names. I love the white face btw. soo cute.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Baby and Nibbles are great names for great tiels!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Great names!!  My birds are named in the car on the way home usually, i can't stand not having something to call them.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute names for cute tiels


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You all, my daughter wanted to call hers ( the white face) midnight, but I told her she's got a dog back at grandma & pappy's named midnight....... she doesn't need 2 pets with the same name lol


----------

